# Apple Green C Model Clean up



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2022)

@Handle Bar Hoarder c model clean up 
up first are the fenders - the rest to follow


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2022)

Fenders dialed in


----------



## Ryanfitt (Jan 9, 2022)

Those look great! I need to figure out how to get results like that!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 9, 2022)

I’ve been looking for a paint match to this color… way too pretty. What’s your process for straightening fenders?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 10, 2022)

Lots of hand work hammer/dolly improvised dolly and finish off with a fender roller only where needed.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome color 😎 Awesome work😎👍


----------



## videoranger (Jan 10, 2022)

WOW! I would love to see a video of you working those fenders.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 10, 2022)

Really nice work!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful tank clean and ready


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 19, 2022)

Those fenders turned out great.lots of time,patience and experience to get those results. Nice work.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 19, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fenders dialed in
> 
> View attachment 1545997
> 
> ...



Did the fender braces get removed and lightly media blasted ?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 19, 2022)

Incredible work from the tin-smith extraordinaire!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 4, 2022)

Everything coming out super nice.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 4, 2022)

Frame cleaned up amazing.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 4, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Frame cleaned up amazing.
> 
> View attachment 1563965
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!! THAT'S TURNING OUT REALLY NICE


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2022)

$502

oh wait it’s not a dond. Killer color


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 4, 2022)

Great job on a fantastic bike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 4, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> $502
> 
> oh wait it’s not a dond. Killer color



PUT A THREE IN FRONT OF IT AND WE HAVE A DEAL


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 5, 2022)

Very productive day in the shop with this cream puff.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 5, 2022)

A few more


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 5, 2022)

so 
nice'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss😍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 5, 2022)

WOW 😳 Awesome! Need to find  an apple Green hanger tank for mine...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

The bike is going to be stunning! Can't wait to see it finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## Livmojoe (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks amazing.  What's the "secret recipe" on the cleaning up the fender braces?  Brass wire wheel?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2022)

*No wire wheels allowed
I use a combination of methods from OA to various cleaners. For the right bike I’ll even replace the braces with matched condition originals but that’s worst case. The goal is to preserve as much original cad plating as possible- if there is any to preserve…


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

wow very nice so far !!


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice job Mark.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 14, 2022)

put a smile on my face, and I noticed I was shaking my head back and forth... Nice work Mark.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

A little more progress - rack, bars, stem, grips, truss rods on & guard cleaned up.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks straight off the schwinn assembly line … Very Nice work !!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 19, 2022)

very sharp !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 19, 2022)

that thing is so cool & nice.. it is already my favorite bike.. can  wait to ride that bad boy.......🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 19, 2022)

@markivpedalpusher  is a master at his craft.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2022)

Crank, sprocket & pedals added - chain guard mock up. Getting very close…


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 20, 2022)

Wow! Magic sauce for sure!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 25, 2022)

This inspires me to go to the shop and do something,  anything.  Nice work on the preservation.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 25, 2022)

Man , that's  sooooooo Fn sweet


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 26, 2022)

Rims are done - only a few more parts to dial in.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 12, 2022)

Super close - just waiting on saddle top.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 13, 2022)

Ryanfitt said:


> Those look great! I need to figure out how to get results like that!



I can roll some for you !!’


----------



## Gully (Mar 13, 2022)

Fantastic!!!  Great thread!!  I got to say your shop is outstanding as well!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 15, 2022)

can't wait !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 26, 2022)

Ok we finally made it to the finish line.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 26, 2022)

And a few more - Lincoln approved


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 26, 2022)

🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2022)

Absolutely fabulous!
Best looking C model on the block.
Nice work, guys!


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 1, 2022)

Beautiful! I learned more in the 10 minutes on this thread than I have working on bikes the past year!  Thank you.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 1, 2022)

This is one of those bikes that needs to be seen about everyday. I just recently painted a bike to match this color based off your pictures. Hope to be able to compare it in person someday to an original!


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 1, 2022)

Amazing!!! Turned out really nice..💯


----------



## dave429 (Apr 1, 2022)

Incredible work! This has been a great thread to follow. Lots of great tips and trips. Thanks for letting us tag along on this journey! Well worth the wait to see the finished product.

Your hard work has paid off! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 1, 2022)

fantastic ! that turned out great !  dont see any like that !


----------



## Gully (Apr 1, 2022)

SUPURB!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 2, 2022)

WAIT TILL Y'ALL SEE THE NEXT ONE HE'S GOING TO BE DOING FOR ME..... 🤓


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 2, 2022)

It’s like having a chauffeur….you just sit back, sip your favorite beverage, and enjoy the show😂


----------

